# Anybody have an idea what these are?



## 72runner (Mar 22, 2017)

Came across these two bikes. Believe ones a predator and ones a scambler. Anyone got an idea on years? Also value? Dont wanna overpay for them.... thanks a bunch!


----------



## 72runner (Mar 22, 2017)

Couple more pics. I think the scambler is a 79-81 not positive tho. Wanna save em of they are worth it!


----------



## mongeese (Mar 22, 2017)

Grey one isn't schwinn.


----------



## 72runner (Mar 22, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Grey one isn't schwinn.



It most def is a scrambler i know that for sure. Im guessing your looking at the frame brace? Its an optical illusion lol


----------



## mongeese (Mar 22, 2017)

The gussett area does have a shadow in there . Cheap bikes not much of anything besides red tuff 2s and possibly good grips on that grey one.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 22, 2017)

Pedals on the grey one can be ok.


----------



## 72runner (Mar 22, 2017)

Predator aint worth nothin? Even with the blue anodized rims?


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 22, 2017)

Newbie but very experienced BMX collector from Illinois here to help...

Silver one is about 1983-84 Schwinn Thrasher Mag. Frame manufactured in China or Taiwan, most likely by Giant. I believe these were still assembled in the USA. Bars, stem, chaingurad, BB & cranks all appear to be leftovers from the U.S. made scramblers (I believe). Sprocket is lun chi (China) I think. Tuf-wheels were made in Cali. & a bonus because stock Thrashers typically came with Redstone mags (not as nice as the Skyway's) Parts are worth more than the whole in this case.

Blue is a Predator Aerostar, 1985-86 model, made over seas. Seat is best part on that one.

I'd offer 80 on the Silver and 25 on the blue and wouldn't go over 120-135 on both only if I were parting these bikes out. When the dust clears & good parts are sold you may have 2 frames that will bring very few if any $$$.

*Will somebody please tell me if it is okay to openly talk about price on The Cabe? I saw nothing in the rules restricting it but unsure of etiquette here. The other sites I am on - it is not allowed.*

Hope this helps


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 22, 2017)

Any more BMX questions? Hit me up, I'm pretty sharp on stuff from 1974-1990.
I can help find the answers if I don't know.


----------

